# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Rolligon trucks - GIF, video, patent, photo

## Jon

Invented by William Albee, who got his inspiration for the idea during an Alaskan fishing trip in 1950. Albee saw some natives move a boat up a bank by rolling it on several inflated airtight seal skins.

Apparently it also doubles as a back massager:



Your browser does not support the video tag.


US Army Rolligon trial run stock footage. 54-second video:




I believe this is the correct patent. Apparently Albee had some trouble marketing the concept, and sold it to John Holland:






The Rolligons are still in use today, in oil mining operations in Prudhoe Bay in northern Alaska:




More:

Airtight seal skins inspire rolligons - August 12, 2007 - Petroleum News
https://www.google.com/patents/US3744585


Previously:
The Sherp Russian 4x4 vehicle
Sealegs amphibious fishing boat
Boat that pulls itself ashore
Arctic convoy to the DEW Line with giant Mack trucks
Unimog portal axles
autobiography of a Jeep

----------

gunsgt1863 (Oct 25, 2017),

KustomsbyKent (Oct 23, 2017),

rgsparber (Oct 22, 2017),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 18, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 22, 2017)

----------


## Jon

Rolligon tire vehicles from NOV, an oil company.













> We manufacture a variety of off-road all terrain vehicles for getting people and materials to hard to reach locations. These vehicles range from our smallest 4x4 at 4,500 lbs. carrying capacity to our largest 10x10 Titan with a carrying capacity of 60,000 lbs. When equipped with NOV Rolligon low ground pressure tires, most vehicles are capable of amphibious operation at a reduced payload capacity.



More: https://www.nov.com/Segments/Complet...oad_Units.aspx

----------

Alan Purdy (Mar 6, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Mar 6, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 5, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 6, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 19, 2019)

----------

